# Do male Chi's get along?



## thtcrazyguy (Oct 5, 2009)

We've just got a second Chi, our first is just 6 months old and a neutered male, our newest addition is a 10 week old male Chi pup - So far they get on ok, with the odd tussle for dominance. But we have been reading a few posts that suggests that 2 male Chi's will not get along when they reach maturity - Does anyone have a view on this? Current 2+ male chi owners welcome!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got 3 male Chi's, two are 2 years old and neutered & one is 6 months old & intact. The 2 older ones are great friends & get along wonderfully. Sometimes the 6mo (Marley) will grumble at his brother (Maxie - they share dads) when he's sleeping & Maxie comes over for a snuggle...and vice versa. I correct it every time it happens. It has never gotten nasty or anything & they do play like crazy & 99.9% of the time get along wonderfully. My 6mo is just going through the adolescent phase right now & testing his boundaries & dominance. 

Personally...I feel 2 (neutered) males would get along GREAT. I'd probably recommend that over 2 Females, IMO are more indepedent & opinionated while males are more laid back. Saying that, a male/female pair would work fine too because the males are so laid back & let the females do whatever they want. LOL Our 2 females get along fine but don't play together as often as they do our males. If it was just them it may be a bit different but both Marley & Maxie keep the girls busy themselves. haha

However, I most importantly feel that as long as you are a great pack leader...you can have as many pups, any sexes you want & not have any issues.


----------



## thtcrazyguy (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply that's really helpful, they seem great together and we will definitely get the second one neutered as soon as he is big enough. I just had a moment thinking have we done the right thing after reading some articles on the web about male dogs fighting. Who knows what the future holds if this goes well perhaps we'll reach 5 too!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My two lads get on brilliantly - both neutered and aged about 2 months apart.

One of the boys doesn't like the little girl so much though - he tolerates her!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

We have five boys, and they play well, with only a rare "fuss" over who gets in be in my lap..lol In my opinion, neutering them will solve 99% of the fighting issue, I find the males are more playful as a rule than our girls.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im the oppisite! My 2 girls get on fantastic but Im not sure Adam would appreciate another boy, unless he was super submissive. Although I could tell from 6mths that Adam was a very dominant boy, he still humps and marks sometimes despite being neutered.
Personality is more important than sex IMO.


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

I have three intact males and they get along great with each other. The only times I have problems is when my girls come into heat, then I have seperate play times for the boys and girls in two seperate areas of the house. As long as I keep them seperate from the girls in heat everything goes pretty smoothly.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

My two are only a few months apart and I brought the second one in when the first one was over a year old. He barked at the new one at first but now they're just fine. I just brought in a rescue Jack Russell AC Mix and they all get along fine.


----------



## thtcrazyguy (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys i feel reassured they play like crazy at the mo with the odd squabble and it's very early days. the little one is definitely more dominant personality so hopefully neutering will calm him a bit! our other dog is pretty submissive so hopefully once the pecking order is established they will get on well


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I have six boy two intact the other four fixed and they all get along fine.It depends on the dogs.Mine love to snuggle and lick each other.It seems like each has their best friend but the ALL get along great.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I have 5 male chi's ( all neutered ) aged 6,5,2 and 1 ( brothers) 
and they all get along fine


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As long as you keep pack order in place and stay the alpha of the group then you shouldnt have any problems. I have 5 dogs 4 different breeds and all are neutered except my Great Dane I show in conformation. I have no issues with them


----------



## thtcrazyguy (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi it's so far so good with Dylan and Sam now they are curled up asleep on my lap as i type they play like crazy and seem to get on really well. I took Sam to the vets for a vaccination and the vet found that he had an infection so he's now on antibiotics for a week not that u would realise he's poorly the way he bounces around! We have another appointment tuesday so fingers crossed it will have cleared up.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have 2 neutered males. Frankie was just over 1 year old when Ben joined us. Ben was 4 months old at the time.
They get on fabulously. They play and sleep together with us in our bed. :hello1:


----------

